
If the moon were only 1 pixel: a scale model of the solar system - blahedo
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
jonalmeida
Original HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341690)

------
bakkerthehacker
This would be cool if I could actually scroll down to move sideways. My
mouse's side scrolling is terrible and dragging the scroll bar skips a lot. :(

~~~
sliverstorm
It would be a bit more fun if I could read the comments without having to
scroll. After ten minutes of scrolling to reach Jupiter, and being about 1/4
of the way through the solar system, I could not keep scrolling. I got the
concept and was not ready to invest another half hour.

~~~
godfrzero
Read the comments without having to scroll: view-
source:[http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.h...](http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html)

------
Crito
The close distance between Venus and the Earth reminds me of a proposal to use
a Saturn V to do a 1 year manned flyby of Venus:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manned_Venus_Flyby#Apollo_Appli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manned_Venus_Flyby#Apollo_Applications_Program)

Basically it would use a repurposed S-IVB like Skylab. Skylab has a
(relatively deserved) poor reputation, but it was spacious as hell:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awe6vOXURpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awe6vOXURpY)
(I wonder if Pete Conrad, seen running around the station in that video, had
seen _2001: A Space Odyssey_ )

------
elboru
It is incredible how far voyager 1 has gone, that would be 3 times more
scrolling, according to Nasa's website it's 19 billion km away

[http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/where/](http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/where/)

~~~
devindotcom
Yeah. Voyager 1 blows my mind. I wonder about some future travel tours people
will be taking where they take a faster than light tour bus to go see V1
continuing on its trip.

------
jw2013
Since someone brought it up, here are the radius of each planet rounded to
nearest hundredth, with the first row provided by NASA, and second row used in
the OP's visualization. Just for those interested. (Really appreciate Crito's
formatting suggestion below.)

    
    
      MERCURY VENUS EARTH MOON MARS JUPITER SATURN URANUS NEPTUNE PLUTO
      0.38    0.95  1     0.27 0.53 11.21   09.45  4.01   3.88    0.19
      0.33    1.33  1     0.33 0.67 13.33   11.33  4.67   4.67    0.33

~~~
Crito
Slightly formatted (you can put spaces in front of lines to fixed-width them):

    
    
      MERCURY  VENUS  EARTH  MOON  MARS  JUPITER  SATURN  URANUS  NEPTUNE  PLUTO   
      0.38     0.95   1      0.27  0.53  11.21    09.45   4.01    3.88     0.19    
      0.33     1.33   1      0.33  0.67  13.33    11.33   4.67    4.67     0.33

------
ccoggins
It's neat, but Earth is 3 pixels wide and Venus is 4 pixels wide. Last I
checked Nasa claims Venus is about 95% the size of Earth.

------
rttlesnke
Also see: [http://www.distancetomars.com/](http://www.distancetomars.com/)

------
noobermin
That was enjoyable. Save some of the odd "nothingness" talk, it was a
fantastic demonstration of the freaking scale that cosmological physics takes.
Think, and people have modeled these scales so well, it's hard to freaking
believe.

------
snambi
nice page.

